# Spouse visa and previous overstay



## spouse1234 (Jul 21, 2013)

hello everyoe !!!


I have been attatched with this forum from long time but this is the first time I m posting my situation, would greatful if anyone reply.

I applied spouse visa last year in june and unfortunatlly got refused in dec. 2012... the ECO decision was that 

Home office records confirm that u were issued a UK visit enrty clearnce on xx xx xxxx
and also that you were encountered on xx xx xxxxx as person who had overstayed their entry clearance expiry date. you have failed to declare this fact on your application and you have submitted a new passport which does not contain your previous travel dates in the UK. The missin of this fact that you have previouslly breached UK immigration rules leads me to doubt your credibilty and your intention to enter the UK on this occasion and givien you have applied as a spouse on this occasion on xx xx xxxx ( approximately three months after you returned to Pakistan). I am not satisfied that your marriage is genuine and you intend to enter tha UK in order to live permanently in the UK with your spouse . 281 (!!!) 320 (7A)


I overstayed in the UK for almost 2 years but I came volantarily . we got married in pakistan in April 2012. As I had lost my old passport but I did mention this in my application . I also mentioned my traval dates , the date i entry in the UK ,and the date i came from UK . I disclose and deeclare that in the applecation.

we loged the appeal in January.. .. and we still waiting for court date or overturn as ECO had the deadline till 29 june...
My wife came in April and she stayed for almost 1 month, we can show her ticket and stamps, and skype record .
my Qustion is that what else we need if we get the court date.. as our lower said we dont need anything yet..... and u lot think that we ll win the appeal? 
joppa or any one ....

thanks you time to read this .


----------



## skinnie58 (Apr 3, 2013)

we loged the appeal in January.. .. and we still waiting for court date or overturn as ECO had the deadline till 29 june...
My wife came in April and she stayed for almost 1 month, we can show her ticket and stamps, and skype record .
my Qustion is that what else we need if we get the court date.. as our lower said we dont need anything yet..... and u lot think that we ll win the appeal? 
joppa or any one ....


Have you tried calling the embassy and the tribunal to see what is going on, it's now 16 working days pass the deadline (29 June), maybe you should call them both to find out whether you are going to court or not.

Good luck


----------



## spouse1234 (Jul 21, 2013)

thank you for ur reply.

no we haven't call them coz so many who appealed before us are still waiting as AIT say they so busy at the moment .... will contact them if we wont get any responce in couple of weeks.

I would be realy greatful if anyone tell me that what docoments we need on hearing , and do we have good chance of wining the appeal by look at my refusal resons? and last thing that do we need a ploice report for missing passport as i submited that report to pasport office when i applied for new one ....havent got any copy of that but on my new passport there is my old passport nomber and it says (LOST).


----------



## leeon2011 (Jul 23, 2013)

I m the same in problam n I apply 2 tym n this is my second appeal but I tell u one fink dont step back u will win n make sure ur wife in confidence because they try to ask one question in diffrent n try to make ur wife confused


----------



## leeon2011 (Jul 23, 2013)

Can u plz tell me did u get ur hearing date because my deadline is 8th August 2013 n still I didn heard from dem is killing


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

leeon2011

Please do NOT use text speak, as it's difficult to read and it's against the forum rules. If you persist, your posts will be deleted.


----------



## leeon2011 (Jul 23, 2013)

Really sorry


----------



## leeon2011 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi joppa 
One quick question
My deadline is 8th of August 
Still I did'n heard anything from uk Tribunal 

Is can take more time like 12 week ??


----------



## leeon2011 (Jul 23, 2013)

I mean 19 week + 12week after that they give hearing date ??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I have already answered your query. Don't keep repeating, it's very annoying!


----------



## leeon2011 (Jul 23, 2013)

spouse1234 said:


> thank you for ur reply.
> 
> no we haven't call them coz so many who appealed before us are still waiting as AIT say they so busy at the moment .... will contact them if we wont get any responce in couple of weeks.
> 
> I would be realy greatful if anyone tell me that what docoments we need on hearing , and do we have good chance of wining the appeal by look at my refusal resons? and last thing that do we need a ploice report for missing passport as i submited that report to pasport office when i applied for new one ....havent got any copy of that but on my new passport there is my old passport nomber and it says (LOST).


Hi did u get ur hearing date .

My deadline has bn passed on 08/08/2013 

If u get so plz let me know how long u get to receive letter from them


----------



## spouse1234 (Jul 21, 2013)

I would be really grateful if anyone tell me that what documents we need on hearing , and do we have good chance of wining the appeal by look at my refusal reasons? and last thing that do we need a police report for missing passport as i submitted that report to passport office when i applied for new one .... I haven't got any copy of that but on my new passport there is my old passport number and it says (LOST).


----------



## myxs1985 (Oct 13, 2013)

*I overstayed*

Hi everyone, can you advice me? Im applying for civil partnership going back to UK. my partner is a british born. I was a student when I arrived in the UK. the problem is I transfer different school 3 times because the school has been suspended within a year. SO, im so unlucky. I really want to finish my course but UKBA has been suspending the school where i went to. So in my 3rd School i'm about to renew my VISA at that time the school is not suspended. the reason of my refusal was the school does not provide an english exam (but the law is not implemented when i send my application in home office) and my money it didnt reach for 28 days maturation. The reason why it didnt reach the maturity of my money because i paid to school. I applead my refusal on my first appeal the result was refused because they are not satisfied and my 2nd appeal in upper tribunal I moved house but i still have contact with my landlord. so i keep in touch with him asking if i got a letter but i never receive any decision letter. I was been waiting for the decision for year, then year. I consulted for a solicitor. the solicitor phoned the tribunal and he asked my appeal. they said it was refused. so I overstayed for 3 years. I found my boyfriend. we got married. our relationship is a genuine. We had all the supports from his family and my family. they supported us in our marriage. I got married in UK. I voluntary go back here in my home country because most of the solicitor we consulted advice that it is better to apply the visa in my own country. Do you think this will be a good idea? I just want to know if they will refuse or they are going to grant my application. I provided all the documents. my partner salary is £25,000 per annum. we got accommodation. we got the marriage pictures and all the pictures we went all over the UK.

Guys i just want to know with you what would you think about my application? are they going to refused or granted?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Keep asking your solicitor(s) for help. This forum isn't meant for those who are professionally advised.


----------

